# GForce Oddity 3



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 1, 2022)

On my phone and VIC is formatting weird, so not posting much info here yet.






GForce Software







www.gforcesoftware.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2022)

Is this the regular intro price?
(screenshot Best Service)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Is this the regular intro price?
> (screenshot Best Service)


The intro price is 49 GBP. Translate that as it may. JRR has it for $58 with a code.


----------



## sean8877 (Nov 1, 2022)

The upgrade price is $24.99 if you own V2.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> The upgrade price is $24.99 if you own V2.


Where in their site can I upgrade from V2 to V3 ? I don't see any option for upgrading, plus their site is acting super sluggish, maybe it's overloaded with traffic.


----------



## method1 (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Where in their site can I upgrade from V2 to V3 ? I don't see any option for upgrading, plus their site is acting super sluggish, maybe it's overloaded with traffic.


Add Oddity3 to your Basket in our Online shop and the additional discount is automatically applied at Checkout.

And yea the site is being rather ODD


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2022)

method1 said:


> Add Oddity3 to your Basket in our Online shop and the additional discount is automatically applied at Checkout.
> 
> And yea the site is being rather ODD


Oh.. I see. 

Yes, they need a better server to handle high volume traffic. I will just wait another day or two. No rush. 

Thanks


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 1, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> *The intro price is 49 GBP*. Translate that as it may. JRR has it for $58 with a code.


That would be without VAT (UK Customers) I suppose?
What is the code to use at JRR? It would then work out a few quid cheaper for UK customers.


----------



## dyross (Nov 1, 2022)

Quite a fan of Oddity2, will probably move on the $25 upgrade.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Where in their site can I upgrade from V2 to V3 ? I don't see any option for upgrading, plus their site is acting super sluggish, maybe it's overloaded with traffic.


From past experience like when the Oberheim was released we probably need to give the GForce team and the website a couple of days to catch up,this upgraded synth sounds simply AMAZING! For me this purchase will be instantaneous the moment it becomes available for $24.99!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 1, 2022)

devonmyles said:


> That would be without VAT (UK Customers) I suppose?
> What is the code to use at JRR? It would then work out a few quid cheaper for UK customers.


Thomann has it for $57 (plus VAT for those that have that). JRR for $57.84 with Forum code (that's the originating from the Gearspace forum).


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 1, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> *Thomann has it for $57 (plus VAT for those that have that)*. JRR for $57.84 with Forum code (that's the originating from the Gearspace forum).


For UK customers (inc VAT) it is £6O from Thomann. If UK customers purchase from JRR, there are no taxes. So, with the code it works out at around £51.00.
Although, I still can't find the 'Forum Code'.


----------



## outland (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. I see.
> 
> Yes, they need a better server to handle high volume traffic. I will just wait another day or two. No rush.
> 
> Thanks


I'm certainly not irritated, but I bought the upgrade to V3 via Paypal with no issue (after numerous redraws and much waiting as it was VERY slow; I'm referring here to the actual switch to Paypal to email notice from GForce as "no issue;" much else seemed very clogged, but my order is now in) until I checked my account to see if Oddity 3 had been added yet. So far: still waiting (maybe 20 minutes or so; not a big deal.) FWIW.


----------



## elucid (Nov 1, 2022)

I upgraded from Oddity2 without hesitation. GForce instruments are really, really good imo.

I suggest people also check out imposcar2 - this is an unexpectedly excellent synth.


----------



## KEM (Nov 1, 2022)

Was waiting for the Apple Silicon version, and they decided to upgrade everything along with it!! Very exciting


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 1, 2022)

GForce is on a roll!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 1, 2022)

It suffers from a few minor usability issues. Devs clearly deprioritized some things. For example: for those little switches, I ought to be able to click the label rather than manipulate the switch - this is a mouse-driven interface.


----------



## outland (Nov 1, 2022)

elucid said:


> I upgraded from Oddity2 without hesitation. GForce instruments are really, really good imo.
> 
> I suggest people also check out imposcar2 - this is an unexpectedly excellent synth.


And I wonder if ImpOscar2 is going to be the next one of their line to get its third incarnation.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi,

I upgraded from V2 to V3. Looking forward to installing, and giving it a spin soon.

The demos sounds wonderful  V3 sounds so much like a HW-Synth, and very analog with lots of Mojo. Also fully scalable GUI, and new CC/Macro features, VST3, New Patch Browser, and much more. A fantastic Upgrade from GForce.

It would be great if the next Synth they upgrade is IMPOSCAR 2 to IMPOSCAR 3.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## elucid (Nov 2, 2022)

In March this year, when I wrote asking about AS support for Oddity and impOSCar, GForce said 'Ultimately, yes, we want to see Oddity and impOSCar with native Apple Silicon support as soon as we can. Especially before Apple drop Rosetta, which they will eventually. However I can't really say much more than that, nothing is set in stone yet.'

So nothing definite but it's encouraging.


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 2, 2022)

I bought the upgrade as soon as I saw the email, without even looking or listening to a demo. All based on the strength of their OB-E which might be the best analog emulation I’ve ever heard. I’ve also adored the earlier versions of Odyssey and impOSCar but hated their tiny nonscalable interfaces, so this is great news! Can’t wait to hear it…


----------



## grabauf (Nov 3, 2022)

It sounds really awesome:


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 3, 2022)

Oddity 3 upgrade ☑️


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 3, 2022)

I bought it for $58 at JRRShop, even though that's dipping into the limited BF funds for this year (Midronome is taking a big chunk of the pool). I now try to spend the bulk of any money going toward music on things that make sounds rather than manipulate sounds.

Really the only one(s) are Liquidsonics reverb(s) to get. As of now.

Definitely on the next level of softsynths, like SEM and Model 84, and some others. Not vastly better than the previous gen, but they have something more to them I like.

EDIT: I got stuck on the Oddity 3 "String Wash" preset (removing their reverb and adding CRP, tweaking the filter settings a bit, adding a little filter aftertouch, etc.) - it's beautiful. I appreciate that I can lock the reverb (or delay or distortion) in the OFF position so it doesn't turn on when going through presets.


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I appreciate that I can lock the reverb (or delay or distortion) in the OFF position so it doesn't turn on when going through presets.


That's a big one for me.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 4, 2022)

grabauf said:


> It sounds really awesome:



To his left, the Oberheim 8-Voice that they used to model Ob-E. Looking around the rest of that room gives me hope that gforce may be working on some big things to come.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 5, 2022)

It takes well to 3rd part fx, I’m finding.

Someone on GS called the sound “thin” (without providing an example of others that aren’t). I don’t think it’s the beefiest sound, but it’s definitely not thin. I don’t know how much it sounds like the real deal, but I do think it sounds great. The modulation options are a little more challenging to wrap my head around - probably because they added modern features to a classic analog.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It takes well to 3rd part fx, I’m finding.
> 
> Someone on GS called the sound “thin” (without providing an example of others that aren’t). I don’t think it’s the beefiest sound, but it’s definitely not thin. I don’t know how much it sounds like the real deal, but I do think it sounds great. The modulation options are a little more challenging to wrap my head around - probably because they added modern features to a classic analog.


It sounds remarkably close to a hardware Oddyssey. I failed an A/B test yesterday. I get how some may feel it is not the beefiest sound, but in all honesty this is a good thing really because this synth produces a sound that is extremely usable and mixable. One of the best mono synths ever made imho.


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2022)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

Just wanted to say that Oddity3 is really amazing.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread!
> 
> Just wanted to say that Oddity3 is really amazing.


I plan to start exploring the xLFO and xADSR controls this weekend. I’ve been having fun with the “basics” still.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It sounds remarkably close to a hardware Oddyssey. I failed an A/B test yesterday. I get how some may feel it is not the beefiest sound, but in all honesty this is a good thing really because this synth produces a sound that is extremely usable and mixable. One of the best mono synths ever made imho.


It DOES sound remarkably close to my hardware Odyssey. I tend to trust my own experience and my own ears and my ears tell me that Oddity 3 sounds great. Great job GForce!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

